
Now Nvidia is armed to the teeth - gautamcgoel
https://www.nextplatform.com/2020/09/14/now-nvidia-is-armed-to-the-teeth/
======
bgorman
It is really hard to see how this benefits any of the current arm licensees. I
imagine the market for high-end embedded and server RISC-V designs exploded
overnight. Maybe MIPS will even make a comeback.

------
Snowbirth
Another parking garage full of cash, and still no Holodeck....

